# Протрузии дисков L3-S1. Гемангиома позвонка L3



## Марина_ (19 Июн 2010)

Здравствуйте!
Мне 44 года
У меня к Вам вопрос по поводу гемангиомы. На сколько серьёзно это заболевание, судя по размерам. Врач-невролог сказала, что это большая гемангиома.  
МРТ
На серии полученных изображений в теле позвонка L3 определяется зона гиперинтенсивного мр-сигнала на Т1 и Т2 ВИ с четкими контурами 12х11 мм по саггитальным срезам. Изменения мр-сигнала от костной структуры остальных поясничных позвонков не отмечено. Межпозвонковые диски L3-L5-S1 дистрофически изменены, уплощены, сниженного мр-сигнала. Диск L3-4 выстоит в просвет позвоночного канала циркулярно на 3.8 мм. Диск L4-5 выстоит циркулярно с акцентом вправо на 4.3 мм. Отмечается центальная протрузия диска L5-S1 на 3.0 мм. Передний контур дурального мешка деформирован вышестоящими дисками на уровне L3-S1. Спинальное субарахноидальное пространство и конечная цистерна без признаков компрессии. Чётко визуализируется терминальный сегмент спинного мозга (заканчивается на уровне L1-2) и элементы конского хвоста. Спиной мозг однородной структуры с ровными краями и нормального диаметра, расположен обычно. 
Заключение 
МРТ картина протрузии дисков L3-4, L4-L5, L5-S1. Остеохондроз пояснисно-крестцового отдела позвоночника на уровне L3-L5-S1 Гемангиома позвонка L3.


----------



## Марина_ (20 Июн 2010)

Добрый день уважаемые доктора! С праздником вас!
Я не написала про свою болезнь, как давно страдаю, может поэтому оставили меня без ответа.
Острое начало было в конце 2008 года, но на боль не обратила внимания, это были какие то "жующие" боли, думала что застудила поясницу, в эту же ночь спала не очень хорошо, пришлось искать вынужденное положение. На работе решила сделать УЗИ почек (я сама мед.сестра), но врач Узи мне сказала, как я сажусь и ложусь, на заболевание почек не похоже, скоее всего это ишиас. Порекомендовала проколоть Мовалис, а потом пропить его курсом. Особо мне мовалис не помог, колола еще и Диклофенак, переодически боли купировались, боль отдавала в правую ногу. 
После этого приступа боль теперь почти постоянная в области поясницы, отдающая и в правую и в левую ногу.
Заметила, что не могу долго лежать на спине, т.к после этого трудно перевернуться на бок.
Когда ложусь чувствую, что мне, что то мешает в обасти поясницы и проводя рукой вдоль позв столба поясничного отд. ощущается выпирание.
Боли бывают в любом положение, долго ходить не могу, обязательно нужно сесть
Мне хотелось бы узнать может гемангиома давать такие ощущения или же это проявления остеохондроза и протрузии позвонков?!
Что мне могут сделать с гемангиомой, судя по размерам - врач сказал она большая. Операция или консервативное лечение.
Из-за гемангиомы пока никакого лечения не назначили, дали направление на консультацию. И посоветовали проколоть (20 уколов) Алфлутопом


----------



## nuwa (20 Июн 2010)

Марина_ написал(а):


> Я не написала про свою болезнь, как давно страдаю, может поэтому оставили меня без ответа.


Мариша, дорогая, вовсе нет! Просто Вы написали Ваше сообщение в субботу, а как Вы понимаете, в хорошую погоду с пятницы вечера Москва вымирает - все на дачах! На даче инет еле ползает (если есть), да и отдохнуть врачам необходимо не только от работы, но и от добровольной общественной нагрузки на форуме.

Вам обязательно ответят, подождите немного!


----------



## Марина_ (20 Июн 2010)

nuwa написал(а):


> Мариша, дорогая, вовсе нет! Просто Вы написали Ваше сообщение в субботу, а как Вы понимаете, в хорошую погоду с пятницы вечера Москва вымирает - все на дачах! На даче инет еле ползает (если есть), да и отдохнуть врачам необходимо не только от работы, но и от добровольной общественной нагрузки на форуме.
> 
> Вам обязательно ответят, подождите немного!


Буду ждать!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Июн 2010)

> На серии полученных изображений в теле позвонка L3 определяется зона гиперинтенсивного мр-сигнала на Т1 и Т2 ВИ с четкими контурами 12х11 мм по саггитальным срезам


Это небольшой размер.
Переживать не надо, надо контролировать, через год томограф, при тех же размераз-через два и так наращиваем.


----------



## Марина_ (21 Июн 2010)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Это небольшой размер.
> Переживать не надо, надо контролировать, через год томограф, при тех же размераз-через два и так наращиваем.


Поняла! Спасибо! Физиотерапия мне категорически противопоказана?!
Доктор, у меня ещё вопрос - по поводу протрузии - лечение это массаж, ЛФк?!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Июн 2010)

https://www.medhouse.ru/forum35/thread2854.html

Физиотерапия - пока не спешите.


----------



## DNK (21 Июн 2010)

Вы можете выложить снимки?


----------



## Марина_ (22 Июн 2010)

DNK написал(а):


> Вы можете выложить снимки?


Снимки не очень качественные, но выкладываю какие есть


----------



## Марина_ (25 Июн 2010)

Записалась на прием в Институт нейрохирургии им. Бурденко, точнее дали туда направление на консультацию, записали только на 4 августа
Сейчас колю Алфлутоп, улучшения никаких не наблюдаю, даже кажется боли стали интенсивнее.
В прошлом году у меня была операция, венэктомия. Делали  эпидуральную анестезию. Вопрос, могла ли после этого повиться гемангиома?!


----------



## Доктор Попов (26 Июн 2010)

Марина, на тех снимках которые Вы поставили, гемангиомы не видно.
В любом случае, гемангиома это доброкачественная опухоль, которая является "клубком" сосудов. Иногда у людей это видно как красное пятно на лице, но может быть в любой части тела.
Гемангиома позвоночника требует только наблюдения, поскольку в литературе описаны единичные случаи переломов позвонка с гемангиомой. Достаточно сказать что я за свою практику еще ни разу не встречал подобных переломов.
Ко мне обращались пациенты из бывшего СССР, которым дома рекомендовали операцию по удалению гемангиомы. Лично я пока всем отказал, но до сих пор жду ненормального миллиардера, который "заставит" меня взять океанскую яхту за пятиминутную "накачку" позвонка желатином. К сожалению подобных принцев на белом коне не бывает...
:cray:

Добавлено через 1 минуту
Забыл написать, что связи между эпидуральной блокадой и гемангиомой нет.


----------



## Марина_ (26 Июн 2010)

Cпасибо! 
Если её там нет я буду очень рада, лишние головные боли мне не нужны...еще вот что скажут в Институте Бурденко....
А через какое время нужно повторить МРТ?!


----------



## Доктор Попов (26 Июн 2010)

Вообще-то контроль за гемангиомой делается простым рентгеном, но это в загнивающей Америке и в примкнувшем к ней Израиле. В России это по меньшей мере КТ.
Марина, на МРТ плохо видно кость, поэтому как скриннинг-контроль при костных проблемах (типа гемангиомы) не применяется.

Говоря простым языком, гемангиома  в 99.99% случаев является рентгенологической находкой, то есть если бы Вам не делали обследования, то и проблемы тоже бы не возникло. И еще раз повторяю, что на выставленных снимках гемангиомы не видно.


----------



## Марина_ (1 Июл 2010)

В обеих ногах появились боли в виде жжения, перемещающиеся то вверх, то вниз, подергивания, и др., 
По ходу мне еще ставят и ишиас....
И как все это лечить?! Если при гемангиомах нельзя греть, а при ишиасе вроде читала ванны согревающие можно....
Проблемы с венами, наверно и массаж нельзя.....

Добавлено через 7 часов 49 минут
Обратилась к неврологу из-за жжения в голени...объяснили, что это за счет позвонка L-3, где гемангиома....
Выписали таблетки нейромидин....и жду консультацию нейрохирургов Института Бурденко.....


----------



## Доктор Попов (1 Июл 2010)

Подождем ответа Бурденко.


----------



## микола (30 Июл 2011)

добрый день. Прошу Вас оказать консультацию по вопросу гемангиомы тела позвонка. У моей мамы имеется заключение МРТ, в котором сказано следующее (относительно гемангиомы): Форма и размеры тел позвонков обычные, признаки дистрофических изменений в телах позвонков. В теле L3 позвонка определяется зона гиперинтенсивного сигнала по Т2, Т1 и STIR, сетчатой структуры, неправильной формы, размером 2,2х1,8см (гемангиома), без перехода на опорные структуры позвонка.
Хотелось бы понять насколько это серьезно и требуется ли операция или все же можно обойтись без нее. Если можно обойтись, то какой образ жизни необходимо везти, чтобы она не перешла в злокачественную.
Заранее огромное спасибо.


----------



## Mari35 (31 Июл 2011)

Доктор Попов написал(а):


> В любом случае, гемангиома это доброкачественная опухоль, которая является "клубком" сосудов.
> Гемангиома позвоночника требует только наблюдения.


Уважаемый Доктор Попов поясните пожалуйста как часто надо делать рентген и что предпринимать, чтобы гемангиома не увеличивалась?


----------



## Буся (31 Июл 2011)

Mari35 написал(а):


> Уважаемый Доктор Попов поясните пожалуйста как часто надо делать рентген и что предпринимать, чтобы гемангиома не увеличивалась?


К огромному сожалению, Доктор Попов больше не жалует нас своим посещением на этом форуме((((


----------



## Mari35 (2 Авг 2011)

Буся написал(а):


> К огромному сожалению, Доктор Попов больше не жалует нас своим посещением на этом форуме((((


Очень жаль!!! Поищу еще темы, может быть встретится что либо.......


----------

